# Website feedback



## MRD3VINE (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey everyone just would like to hear your feedback on my website. Constructive criticism, suggestion on how I can improve the website would be most welcome 

You can check my site here at www.jamesdevine.com.au


----------



## PhotoShoots (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi James,

Pro's
*Fonts look very nice
*I like the wedding gallery page

Suggetions:

It's really nice site, only things is spacing in the layout

*I show you what I mean using very small size monitor.Please see the attached image show most of website
does not fit onto the screen 

*Try the free 960 grid http://960.gs more balanced layout.

Would you please give my photo template a review at this forum post

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/personal-professional-photography-websites/252144-my-website.html



Many Thanks and Kind Regards

Charles


----------



## NikonME (Aug 3, 2011)

MRD3VINE said:


> Hey everyone just would like to hear your feedback on my website. Constructive criticism, suggestion on how I can improve the website would be most welcome
> 
> You can check my site here at www.jamesdevine.com.au



I checked it quickly with my cellphone and it looks ok.


----------



## PhotoShoots (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi James,
For testing your website for different screen resolutions.
This tool only works on IE browsers
http://www.screen-resolution.com

at any screen  resolutions under 1600 x 12000
half of your website does not show.

As your fixed layout  try changing your css

width:960px;

also helpful thing is to try using a css rest, it help to reset all different browser default 


YUI 2: Reset CSS

Would you please be kind enough to give feeback to on my forum post please, at the link below? 


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/personal-professional-photography-websites/252144-my-website.html

Many Thanks and Kind Regards

Charles


----------

